
Pricing Your Product - shawndumas
http://www.sequoiacap.com/grove/posts/afed/pricing-your-product
======
danieltillett
Interesting article. One thing that they didn't really talk about is using the
real value to the customer and not just perceived value. Hopefully these two
are aligned from the start, but I feel it is my job to ensure that the
customers perceived value matches the actual value to them. If they perceive
the value is too high they will eventually be disappointed and if they believe
it is too low then they won't buy.

